# minnows?



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I have a lot left from ice fishing and hate to waste them. I always fish sacs or jig not maggots. Heading out in the morning. Is it worth bringing them or stick with the old techniques? And, how do you fishing them? Mini food or bare hook, jig?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Both work it honestly just depends on what the fish want that day.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Love minnows, you can drop them off at my house....lol....seriously in gin clear water a minnow is a very good friend to have along.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Ok. So I'll take them how do you fish them? I have eagle claw hooks in fluorescent colors that work very well for me around here. Use a plain hook, jig, float? Hair jig?


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

wolfenstein said:


> Ok. So I'll take them how do you fish them? I have eagle claw hooks in fluorescent colors that work very well for me around here. Use a plain hook, jig, float? Hair jig?



Use at least 18" of floral carbon before a small #12 or #14 hook in this gin clear water . Drift fish the same way as you would egg sacs


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

There was an oriental gentleman and his son who used shiners at the old dam/Daniel's Park area on Chagrin. They killed em! Always first to limit and leave, sometimes they'd C&R with multiple hookups. Carried them over their shoulder in a plastic bottle,fished under a bobber, plain hook with couple splitshot!


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Ancient Chinese secret no more! Lol


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

wolfenstein said:


> I have a lot left from ice fishing and hate to waste them. I always fish sacs or jig not maggots. Heading out in the morning. Is it worth bringing them or stick with the old techniques? And, how do you fishing them? Mini food or bare hook, jig?


When ever you have left over minnows, take them home, salt the crap out of them and drop them in freezer!!!! Salted minnows for me have always out fished fresh ones...


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Rice works too.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

ldrjay said:


> Rice works too.


To replicate maggots?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

jjshbetz11 said:


> To replicate maggots?


No it dries them out.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I think he meant in place of salt.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Correct


----------

